
 Linode is down in Fremont, CA - jdelsman
http://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?t=7080&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=105
======
jdelsman
More official information: <http://status.linode.com/>

~~~
slyall
I hate the fact that they don't link to that status page from anywhere. So
when something breaks I usually spend 5 minutes looking around the site for
that page before goggling or guessing it.

------
xfax
I'm seriously considering moving my instance to another data-center. The
Fremont facility has seen some disproportionate down-time these past few
months.

~~~
mkrecny
I had the same thought last time the Fremont center went down - and ended up
moving my instance to Atlanta - turned out to be a great decision.

~~~
xfax
I am assuming you get a new static IP when you move datacenters?

~~~
keidian
Yes, changing locations means new ip so plan accordingly

------
baconhigh
Now this is how you do outage responses & notifications.

I'm not even a Linode customer but this kind of clarity and response is
exactly what I want to see from my actual service providers.

~~~
famousactress
No, it's not. A fair bit about this sucked. I found out my linode was down
from Cloudkick... tried to ssh, no go. Logged into Linode.. My dashboard says
that everything's peachy and my Linode is running. I start freaking out
thinking maybe I ran it out of disk space and it's thrashing so I start
issuing reboot requests.. safe-mode-reboot requests, etc.. They stack up.
Nothing's being processed. Can't console-in either.

Finally I contact support. They were VERY fast in answering, and when they did
they pointed me at status post that said Freemont is kinda out...

WELL THEN WHY THE FUCK DOES MY DASHBOARD SAY MY INSTANCE IS RUNNING?

Lame. Oh well. The 45 minutes or whatever they were offline had another 10
minutes of strapped-CPU reboot thrashing to get through before it was back up.

Oh, and this is the third time this year at least Freemont's been down.

So yeah.. cheers for being nice, and whatever.. but I'm not suuper enamored
with how much love HN gives folks for ridiculous fuck-ups followed by a "Hey
guys, I'm really sorry but here's a long blog post about how our flux
capacitor won't ever fail us again (until next month)" blog post.

[Edit: Yeah.. I know. Downvotes were expected. Sorry for the rant, but this
little outage of theirs caused a pretty embarrassing situation with an
important client. So I'm happy to trade some karma for the opportunity to say
'fuck' in all caps in a public place right now. Cheers.]

[Edit: Oh, the irony! I post a totally obnoxious comment who's valid-points-
to-tantrum ratio is way off the tantrum scale... Downvotes immediately. Then I
edit a little (heartfelt) apology into it, and upvotes away. This is _exactly_
the sort of psychology that's got me at least a little bit confused and
intrigued about HN, and that I was tantruming on about in the original
comment.]

~~~
pero
You should have just jumped on IRC prior to panicking--you would have gotten
an update instantaneously. Or better yet, you could idle a detached screen in
there. When I had a Linode a few months back, there were constantly _500_
rather helpful people in their channel.

~~~
famousactress
Dude, I should have done LOTS of things (including not posting the above
comment).. But the fact that their own site was saying "Everything's Clever!"
really led to believe that I was the one that effed up... and I wasn't
thinking clearly. My wife had literally delivered a big job to a client
_moments_ before so I was just in a hot panic to get it up.

Really, if there's a problem in Freemont.. and I'm on my dashboard for my
Freemont Linode.. there ought to be a banner or something saying "Hey buddy,
it's probly us this time."

------
jacques_chester
Just my luck. I had planned to move to Dallas after last week's outage, but
one of my bloggers asked me to put it off for a while. Le sigh.

------
timewasted
Interestingly enough my node is in the Fremont datacenter, and it hasn't been
down since last week's power outage. I guess I'm one of the lucky people in
the zone that didn't lose power.

